# To Mirror or not to Mirror, that is the question.



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey everybody! I’m getting ready to paint my 1967 GTO. 
I’m trying to decide if I should install a right door outside rear view mirror or not.
I know the car did not have one on the passenger side originally however; I think the car looks kind of naked without it.
Just want to get people’s thought as to whether or not I should install one.
If I’m going to do it, I probably want to drill mounting holes before the paint goes on.
I’ve read they are not very functional because your view gets blocked by the wing window.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Also... Does anyone know why Pontiac decided not to install an RH Mirror anyway?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

it was an option for the passenger mirror. extra cost. my '65 came with only drivers side, gonna leave it that way. to have the klaxon horn package (two horns, two notes) was an option. otherwise you got one horn.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Any idea where I can get an original RH mirror?
I was told that it pivots different from the LH mirror.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I bought a pair a little over a year ago. It would have been from OPGI, Ames, or the Parts Place,, can't remember. These are repops but they match the originals. The only reason I got both was that the car had a pair of cheap after markets that I didn't like, and the holes were already there on the right side. Also be aware that you won't be able to see out of the right mirror. It sits too low. There is a lot here in the forum about mirror placement. I believe that if you got the right side mirror option in 65, they were placed somewhere on the fender, rather than on the door under the wing vent. If it were me I would just go with the left side mirror.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Passed on a 64 Lemans once that had both mirrors and they were mounted on the front fenders from the factory. Little old lady car w/63K beige with gold interior and no rust. All stock except for a transplanted 68 GTO 400. $2500.....:banghead:


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I think I will just go with the one on the drivers side. Although, I would love to see a 67 with original on both sides. I been looking allover the internets and can't seem to fine one on the fender.


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm putting a rt. mirror on my 69. I think it looks better with something there, besides it will help me backing in the garage. I am going to replace the left one also because it's loose and won't hold it's adjustment.


----------



## roadking60455 (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a 67 convert. It had mirrors on both sides, but the right was almost useless. I really like a RH mirror and am looking for a location what will make it useable.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

ALKYGTO said:


> Passed on a 64 Lemans once that had both mirrors and they were mounted on the front fenders from the factory. Little old lady car w/63K beige with gold interior and no rust. All stock except for a transplanted 68 GTO 400. $2500.....:banghead:


Maybe it was her car but the husband (son) blew the stock 326? Lol. Wish those "got away" prices were still in the realm of possibility. 

I agree with the vote for no passenger mirror. Doesn't bother me a bit and much more common to have just a drivers mirror on these classics. If they were bigger and could be easily adjusted like a modern car then it'd be more useful and I'm sure my tune would change.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

Getyourgoat said:


> I think I will just go with the one on the drivers side. Although, I would love to see a 67 with original on both sides. I been looking allover the internets and can't seem to fine one on the fender.


remote fender mounted mirror was '64 only, they were on early production cars and were discontinued after stock was depleted. the early gran prix's had them also.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Stock location....


----------

